# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Σταντ από ξύλα ελιάς.

## thax

To σταντ το έφτιαξα εχθές. Ακόμα δεν έχει εμπλουτιστεί με παιχνίδια αλλά τα τίελ μου από τη πρώτη στιγμή το οικιοποιήθηκαν. 
Η βάση είναι από κόντρα-πλακέ και οι πατούρες από ξύλο ελιάς.

----------

